# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for April 2017

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Shout "Abracadabra!" and point at a dream character. Describe what happens. (Advanced if there is any degree of magic.) _(Saizaphod)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Tell a dog to "Fetch!" and see what it brings you. _(Saizaphod)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Sky-dive using a DC as your parachute.   _(litlepooky04)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Discover a new species of animal or plant in the dream world. What does it look like? What is it called?   _(Verre)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* -Go into space and travel into a black hole or break through a space-time continuum. Report where it takes you.  _(ParanoidIama)_


* APRIL'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Get inside a building. Is what you expected?
3. Check a mirror, report back.
4. Tell someone you are dreaming.
5. Sneak into a private party. No issues if you are spotted.
6. Ask a DC to teach you something.
7. Open a door, where does it take you?

----------


## woblybil

Jeez, I just flew thru a time tunnel looking for a TOTY before it became a TOTM.
On the other side there was another solar system and the planets were giant mint wafers  ::yddd::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Jeez, I just flew thru a time tunnel looking for a TOTY before it became a TOTM.
> On the other side there was another solar system and* the planets were giant mint wafers*



Haha cool.  ::chuckle::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I love all of these tasks!  ::D: 

I was thinking the same as woblybil - if we do the bonus task with a plane, can we count it for both TotM and TotY? "Fly a plane and before you reach the destination, a time breach opens in front of you, fly through it. Where does it take you?" Or does TotY have to be a separate dream?

I completed a few of the TotMs last night - here's the DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/~dre...otms%5D-80602/
The DJ also includes a few failed attempts if you want to read the whole thing (bad schema warning, but I resolved it in the end!), but I'll just post the successful attempts here:


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i - Abracadabra - Success!_: 



I was still in the foyer area, right near the exit, and there were several DCs walking into and out of the building. Some had familiar faces, but none that I fully recognised. I chose a random DC, a young Mexican woman with brown wavy hair. I pointed at her and shouted, "Abracadabra!"
A thin, red ribbon suddenly appeared in her hair like a headband, with a small bell decoration on top. I found this humorously underwhelming and chuckled to myself that at least the dream tried to do some magic.  ::lol:: 




*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii - Fetch - Success!_: 



I walked down the steps and stood on the paved path outside the office. Across the path, there was a grassy park area with some families having picnics and other DCs taking walks.
There was a golden retriever playing near a family's picnic blanket, so I called out, "Fetch!" She started running towards me but then ran back to the family and didn't seem to want to come to me.
I looked nearby and saw a smaller dog, similar to a pug, jumping around next to a DC couple who were strolling along the path. I tried again, "Fetch!" The pug came running up to me, holding something white that looked like a dog toy, but when he arrived it ended up being a soggy newspaper.  :tongue2: 
I was curious what the other dog might have brought, so I tried calling her again. She came this time, and presented me with a squeaky bone toy.




*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i - DC Parachute - Success! (eventually)_: 



Back in 1926. The office and DCs were becoming persistent now - I was always greeted by the same woman standing near a desk, like I was in a loop. But it felt like the characters were developing a stronger relationship with me each time, wanting to help me succeed and wishing me luck.
I decided to go back to my original DC parachute guy, because I felt like we'd been in this thing together this long, why not try to finish it together?  :smiley: 
We walked out of the office and flew into the sky. This time, there was a full sized, standard looking passenger plane. I phased through to the inside and sat down on a seat. From the inside, it looked more like a cruise boat.
My DC friend was still hovering outside, and I told him to phase through and join me, but he said he couldn't. So I told him to "become a figurine". He reacted as though he knew exactly what I meant, like he had a long history of being my dream sidekick and being asked to do weird stuff on our adventures, and agreed in a somewhat begrudging but friendly tone. He shrunk to the size of a figurine and I phased my hand through the window and pulled him back through. I placed him on the seat next to me, and made him grow back to a bit smaller than his normal size - I thought I'd have an easier time of making a human parachute if I could raise him above my head before jumping.
We made our way to the exit, and the pilot, a middle aged black man with an old fashioned looking pilot's hat, wished us luck. He was a different pilot than the previous dreams, but he seemed to be familiar with me and was rooting for me to succeed this time.
We stood at the open door and prepared to jump. As I was looking out, a nerdy looking DC with curly brown hair and glasses appeared in the air, somehow defying the scenery and standing on top of a hill, right next to the plane. He gave me a cryptic tip, pointing out that my method hadn't worked so far, so "why not try looking at it from a different angle?"  ::smartie:: 
I instantly understood that he was actually being literal, but he wanted to disguise it as an idiom to get me to come to the idea myself rather than feeding me the answer.
I squished my parachute DC into a *П* shape and held him above my head before jumping out of the plane, and this time, instead of looking straight down, I tried imagining the scene from a side-on view, kind of like I could see myself in third person as well as feeling the scene in first person. I focused on the mountains in the background behind me, to keep the scale of the scene large enough that I would have time to form my DC into a parachute without feeling like I'd reach the ground too soon. The DC didn't inflate, but he stuck out 2 fingers on each hand, forming little wing flaps, which slowed us significantly from our free fall speed. It didn't slow us as much as a real parachute would, but we glided down slowly enough and landed safely in the ocean below.



I might redo the basic tasks for fun later to see what other results I get! (I was kinda hoping for something a bit weirder, hehe)  ::wizard::

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Of course you'd love these tasks, they were all your picks! I'm starting to think Percy is playing favourites.  ::chuckle:: 

Fantastic dreams by the way!

I completed the two basics! (success?)


*Spoiler* for _basic i - Abracadabra!_: 



I saw three people sitting on a couch in front of me, where ~Dreamer~ was before. I jumped up, bent my knees slightly, got a crazed look in my eyes, then pointed at a lady at the far end of the couch while shouting, “ABRACADABRA!!!!”

She immediately picked up an invisible round object with her hands and, in a very deliberate and mechanical fashion, placed it on the lap of the person next to her. That guy did the same, moving the invisible object to the lap of the person next to him. The last person threw the invisible object at me. I felt a gust of air as something moved past me (they missed ). Before I had time to react, I felt ~Dreamer~’s arms wrap around me from behind.




*Spoiler* for _basic ii - Dog Fetch!_: 



I turned around, smiled happily, and grabbed her hand, leading her outside. I remembered that I wanted to play fetch with a doggy, this part is pretty hazy. I yelled out, "Fetch!" Hoping a dog would appear. I saw a golden retriever running towards me with what I think was a….dismembered human skeleton foot, complete with a boot. I threw it off into the distance, expecting them to bring me something cooler.  The dog ran off and I don’t think I ever saw them again.




Tsunami, Floating City, and a Creepy Dog - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Of course you'd love these tasks, they were all your picks! I'm starting to think Percy is playing favourites.



Percy is my LD dad, so it's possible!  ::chuckle:: 





> Fantastic dreams by the way!
> 
> I completed the two basics!



Back at ya!  ::goodjob::

----------


## gab

> I love all of these tasks! 
> 
> I was thinking the same as woblybil - if we do the bonus task with a plane, can we count it for both TotM and TotY? "Fly a plane and before you reach the destination, a time breach opens in front of you, fly through it. Where does it take you?" Or does TotY have to be a separate dream?



Congrats on your lucids, dreamer!

I think those are different tasks. TOTY is fly a plane through a time breach. TOTM for april is fly in the space, into a black hole. TOTM doesn't require use of a flying device.






> I completed the two basics! (success?)



Haha yup, but the leg?! Haha. You have your Both Basics wings now and you will get to keep them in April.

----------


## gab

And a double post from meee.

*Basic* - tell a dog to fetch and see what he brings you TOTM - *success*





> 1.Tell a dog to fetch TOTM - success
> So I'm out the window, flying just a few feet above this dusty alley. Three whitish dogs are running under me. I'm surprised, thinking wow, I never have dogs in my dreams. Now I can do the "tell a dog to fetch" TOTM. (As I was preparing for TOTMs during WBTB, I snickered when reading this task, thinking "yeah, but first I would have to summon a dog because I never have them".
> 
> One dog was small, like a pomeranian, one a bit larger, and one even a bit larger. All off white, and the middle sized one had the longest hair. I yell at them "fetch" and I throw my hand in forward motion. They are sooo happy! Running as fast as they can, coming back, wiggling their butts, making circles, jumping up and down. I can clearly see that they are holding a yellow tennis ball. I will myself to fly lower so I can pet them.



http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...attempt-80621/

Oh ok, I posted my DJ entry but will make it live on 1st, since future task is in there. 

I also made an attempt at dolphin TOTY.

----------


## naturespirit

Hi, just letting everyone know I am attempting the tasks this month!  :;-):

----------


## PercyLucid

> Percy is my LD dad, so it's possible! 
> 
> 
> Back at ya!



Hahahahah I could... but really it is always based on the voting booth haha.

Have fun guys!!

----------


## Letaali

Bonus task screams my name. I'm doing it. It will happen.

----------


## Nefets

Will try basic I and bonus task, that is , if I succeed with WILD.

----------


## gab

> Bonus task screams my name. I'm doing it. It will happen.







> Will try basic I and bonus task, that is , if I succeed with WILD.



Yeey! Good luck guys! Come here and tell us all your attempts.

----------


## Letaali

First attempt...sort of: I got lucid for a second thanks to a DC helping me. Then I fell through a digital wormhole as I believed to be in a computer. Just need to stay lucid and move the wormhole to space next time.

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, it took a few months, but I finally got my wings back. Just completed this month's bonus task.


*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 




This TOTM's bonus task was fresh in my mind. So, I flew out the vehicle, and warped into space. Had to take a moment to restabilize things, and then enjoyed just sailing the cosmos for a while at high speeds. Watching countless stars flowing past my view is always greatly amusing. Anyway, I erroneously looked around for a portal at first, but remembered it had to be a black hole. So, I thought (again, in error) to search in the emptiest point in space. After some more exploration, I found it, a void several hundred yards away, no larger than a hoola hoop in diameter. I stopped, and planned on how to enter safely. But it was too late; I was dragged inside in no time at all.

I found myself flung into a twisting wormhole, its silvery, fluid walls reflecting on pure nothingness. Ah, this again. I cheerfully let this trip run its course.

Finally, I arrive submerge in water. On surfacing, and reorienting myself, I see I'm swimming in a beach during twilight.




Full dream journal entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fire...us-task-80670/

----------


## Saizaphod

Ooh, my tasks got chosen. Maybe I'll manage to try all the tasks as well  :smiley:  Gz on everybodys successes so far!

_ Sky-dive using a DC as your parachute._ (litlepooky04) Dang, now that's an original idea.  ::lol::

----------


## FryingMan

Tasks look good.   Basics nice & basic to help ease me back into TOTM  :smiley:       Business trip this month so dreaming will be screwed up for a month but I have a couple weeks before that so I will give it a go!

----------


## gab

I did my *second basic this month* - point at a DC, yelling Abracadabra and see what happens - *success*





> 2. Second, even more modern city. I think here I tried the April TOTM - point at a DC, yelling Abracadabra and see what happens.
> 
> I did this to at least 8 different DCs. I remember the last one. Businessman walking fast with a clipboard under his arm. As I yelled and pointed at him, he stopped, gave me a quizzical look and kept walking. Couple times I remember thinking "what is gonna happen to them?", but nothing happened. They all stayed the same and went on with their business. I wondered if I am suppose to do some magic, but I figured it's the spell that's suppose to do it.



April TOTM, Frenching, Jumping, Spinning, Sex - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Rebon

Finally I got something  :wink2: 
One of my personal Goals achieved and the TOTM, awesome

Basic I - Abracadabra - Success 
DJ-Link:end of the world - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Spoiler_: 



Without losing time I will try to tackle my second dream goal, which is why I quickly look for DCs. Just in front of me is a street that is lit only by the lanterns and a small group of people walks there, so I start walking towards that. To my right is the front of a building, probably an industrial hall, and to my left is a wire fence with an empty field behind it. 
As I leave the industrial hall behind me, a young man comes up to me, he is wearing boxing gloves, and I immediately point my finger at him to call abracadabra, which, in a mixture of hustle and bustle, comes quite stuttered. The man does not even look at me, but just laughs and walks past. Since I am not quite satisfied with this result, I go to the group I have seen before on the street, since I now know that I have basically already fulfilled the goal I can slow down a little. The street is full of cars. When a man moves past a white van, I point ath him again with my finger and shout out Abracadabra, then a second time this time in English and it seems now to have an effect. The man begins to vomit, and when I call a second time in English, he vomits a second time. There are some splashes on my face. A little annoyed about it, I turn around and now turn to the rest of the dream. 
It seems like some kind of war or at least a great battle takes place with many fights going on. The world here sinks into chaos and it has a bit of a end of the world feeling.

----------


## dolphin

I attempted Advanced Task II. I tried to summon a "large fantasy creature". A large heavy breathing creature then sucked me into its body but I could see through its skin. I told it to go in front of me which it did. It looked like a 10 foot tall snow man with sticks, only it was made of dirty cotton. I summoned the creature rather than looking around for it and I didn't get it's name so I'm not sure if I completed the task or not. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ii-totm-80791/

----------


## obfusc8

Completed Basic I (Shout abracadabra at DC)


*Spoiler* for _Abracadabra_: 



... I recall one of the tasks of the month and see a woman walking down the street. I point and yell 'Abracadabra!' at her. She screams and starts running. It didn't seem to have any particular effect so I shout again. This time her clothes change colour from blue to black. She runs out of sight.




Failed attempt at Basic II (Dog didn't return!)


*Spoiler* for _Crazy Dogs_: 



The other task of the month requires a dog, so I start searching for one. Finally spotting a small terrier tied up outside a shop I go over to it and untie it. 'Fetch!' I ask. It rolls over and plays dead. 

Well there are a few RL dogs that might be more obedient. I summon AB's sister's dogs by yelling their names. They show up and I pet them before asking them to 'Fetch.' They run off.




Completed Advanced II (Discover new species)


*Spoiler* for _Boxig?_: 



 I remember another task about finding a new species and look around. I see a street with a weird ruin type building at the end. Out of the ruin comes an animal that looks like a pig crossed with a dog, maybe a boxer. I decide to name this new animal a Pixer or maybe a Boxig. It has a pig tail but the face is a mashup of both pig and dog.




Spring Comp nights 1&2, TOTM Basic and Advanced - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

> Finally I got something 
> One of my personal Goals achieved and the TOTM, awesome
> 
> Basic I - Abracadabra - Success



Awesome, congrats! Welcome to TOTMs  ::D: 






> I summoned the creature rather than looking around for it and I didn't get it's name so I'm not sure if I completed the task or not.



Sounds like completion to me. I think you are allowed to name the new species, since it's "new". Or you can share his name if you got a feeling in a dream what it could be. Congrats, awesome!







> Completed Basic I (Shout abracadabra at DC)



Lol you gotta teach dem dogs how to fetch, haha. Congrats on the others!

----------


## naturespirit

Hi!
I completed the Abracadabra task!
April TOTM and playing music in colour and texture - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream: 
I become lucid as some text morphing strangely. I say 'Abracadabra' to a passing DC. They look at me strangely, and they take me to a '2002' meter mountain. WOW

----------


## dolphin

> Sounds like completion to me. I think you are allowed to name the new species, since it's "new". Or you can share his name if you got a feeling in a dream what it could be. Congrats, awesome!



Thanks, gab! I hereby dub the creature I encountered the "abominable cotton monster"  ::lol::

----------


## obfusc8

Completed (second) Basic task II -Ask a dog to fetch


*Spoiler* for _Fetch!_: 



...Recalling my previous failed attempt at the TOTM I untie the dog and ask it to fetch. This time I keep talking to the dog - "fetch, c'mon, good dog, fetch it." The dog vanishes amongst the legs of the crowd but then returns. There is clearly something in it's mouth but it doesn't want to give it up. I have to hold the dog and try and gently open the jaws. A circular white thing, like an LED light, drops out. 




Completed Bonus Task - Get into space and fly through a black hole


*Spoiler* for _Exploding stars_: 



...The golden haired woman takes my hand and we fly up towards the stars. It looks really cool. "Look for a black hole."

We continue flying through space past galaxies and planets until a spinning circle of even darker black appears in front of us. We fly into the black hole and after passing through the stars around us are exploding like fireworks. Hanging in the blackness ahead of us is an enormous clear domino with the numbers one and seven on it's halves. 




Spring comp night 3, TOTM Basic II and Bonus - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

Those who have wings, please go and vote for May´s ToTM!!! 

 You can do it clicking here

*Please:* Remember to not add dashes, or difficulty rank (basic, advanced, bonus). Just add the suggestion plain as it is easier for us to process it!

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:




*Spoiler* for _Latest April 2017 Suggestions_: 





*Basic*


Cook something..Anything..Do your DC's like it? _(woblybil)_
Do a 360 naturally . No superpowers. _Letaali_
Ask a DC to tell you a short story. _(Saizaphod)_

*Advanced*

Become a cloud and rain on at least one DC. _()Noell_
Accompany Harold and Kumar in their journey to White castle. _(Man of Shred )_
Fly to the end of the universe in your dream, see what happens. _(Nefets)_
Have someone use TK on you and report what happens. _Competitively_
Spawn and merge with an f5 tornado in New York City at its most populated hours. Be sure to cause destruction _Competitively_
Haunt a DC by possessing their body. Then fly into the sky and free-fall. _Competitively_
Float on air like you do on water IRL. Report feelings. _Competitively_
Throw a pokeball at a DC and capture them. _Competitively_
Become a caterpillar and go through the full cycle.  _Competitively_
Transform your arms into wings and fly. Report feelings of your wings you have created for yourself. _Competitively_
Create a barrier around you that sucks everything (besides you and whatever your walking on within 100 miles. Anything that gets sucked in increases miles by 50+. Report seeings. _Competitively_
Make the lucid dream 'lag' _Competitively_
Acquire unnatural flexibility and make the letter of your first initial with your HUMAN body. _Competitively_
Become water and let a DC see you flying in the air as it. _Competitively_
Levitate towards a light in the sky and vanish while your family and friends see. Describe reactions. _Competitively_
Add a magnetism affect to yourself but the magnets pull in DCs. Try flying once you have 30+ DCs _Competitively_
Suck the color out of the world around you. Shuffle the colors like a deck of cards and send them back. What does the world look like now? _(Letaali)_
There's an invisible rope in front of you. When you grab it, it will pull you somewhere. What do you find? _(Letaali)_
Make the stars of the night sky fall down. Find one of them. Is it a person, a power-up or something else? _(Letaali)_


*Bonus*

Make your mind a tower, get into an elevator, go to the deepest levels. _(Nefets)_
Right click the earth (while in space). Report and run some of the commands shown. _Competitively_
Oveclock your human body (like how you would overclock a computer/monitor). _Competitively_
Everyone can move forward or backwards through time, but what about the other directions? Move perpendicular in time. _(Letaali)_

----------


## dolphin

I summoned something that was like a 12 foot long turtle/crocodile hybrid. I call it a turtledile.

Spellbee Spring Competition Night 8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced Task I....DC's don't make very good parachutes!

4:30pm The last time I chatted with Gab she said that when I was stuck on a high building I should have grabbed a DC for a parachute and jumped off!
 So I did!......Right after reading some of this stuff and a half hour of meditation recording I found myself again on the roof of a skyscraper. I looked like NYC...Remembering Gab's idea I asked a girl sunning herself in a lounge chair to do it with me and she said "Are you nuts?"..I said "This is all a dream so you won't get hurt" and took her hand to help her along toward the edge, I grabbed her by the ankles,held her over my head and jumped...She instantly turned us upside down with her in the lead and me holding onto her ankles heading for the ground like Superman,
 I tried to turn us right side up but it turned the ground upside down and we were falling upward toward the bottom of the earth, It did slow us down to make a soft landing with her head first into the ground and me headfirst up her skirt and she said "Wow, That was fun, Do it again-do it again" Then I flew us to a green bar where everything still seemed to be upside down and I wanted beer too but I was waking up dammit...
 ::yddd:: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...il-2017-80905/

----------


## PercyLucid

Time to chain if you can!!

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ay-2017-a.html 

Keep it up!!

----------


## dolphin

I attempted basic task ii but failed. I summoned a dog and a stick. I threw the stick and told the dog to go fetch. The dog went to the stick but didn't come back.

I completed basic task I. I pointed at a man and said "Abracadabra!" He looked at me for a second and walked away saying he wasn't going to fall for that because of something about slipping and calculus. 

Spellbee Spring Competition Night 15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Also, a few nights ago I summoned a purple dolphin. I'll call it ~Dreamer~'s dolphin.

----------


## PercyLucid

Not many wings this month!

But no problem  :smiley:  New fresh tasks are here!

 :lock:

----------

